# On Santa's naughty list!



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Every year I bake banana bread. It is my moms recipe and it is something she always baked during the holidays when I was a kid. She is gone now and I miss her like crazy and baking her banana bread recipe makes me feel all warm inside! Well, I baked and had the loaf on the stove to cool. Guess who else lovvvvvvves banana bread!!!!! Yup, Mr. Bryley!!! My husband and I both had our backs to Bryley and when we turned because of weird noises (nom nom nom!) he had his paws on the stove nibbling away!!
It goes without saying I just cut that nibbled end off and had a slice later, right?!


----------



## twillobee (Dec 30, 2013)

He was just so happy you made him a special treat.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

How sweet your Mum made it for you and now you have made some for your boy!
Smart boy Bryley! Who can resist banana bread? Hmmm must have smelled and tasted extra good  Yum!!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

And look, that's only a taste. That's what you would have shared with Bryley anyway


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Naughty list? Bryley left you a generous portion! A naughty Bryley would have eaten the whole loaf without any concern you'd get some. I'd say, he's a caring, sharing guy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Banana bread is one of my favorites, I can see why Bryley decided to have some. 
I would have cut the end off too, no sense in wasting a loaf of banana bread because of a small section being eaten by Bryley.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh Bryley! Banana bread is so irresistible. I love the look on his face in that chair.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I LOVE banana bread. Hope Bryley at least got to eat the piece you sliced off for being such a good boy and not eatting the whole loaf!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

That is a hilarious holiday photo! and a funny story too.
I like the sound effects - nom-nom-nom.
You could also spread frosting on it and put a big blob in the missing spot  next time!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Very kind of Bryley to only take a nibble. Doubt a single crumb could be found if my dogs had a go at that.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Just taste testing for you.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Capt Jack said:


> I LOVE banana bread. Hope Bryley at least got to eat the piece you sliced off for being such a good boy and not eatting the whole loaf!


Yep! I wrapped it up and have given him a tid-bit when I am having some. Probably reinforcing that naughty behavior, huh?!!! :doh:


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I think it was your hubby blaming it on Bryley LOL That's what I'd do!!!!!


----------

